# Couple Xmas presents this weekend



## GeorgeS (Dec 20, 2015)

I have been working on some presents this weekend. Just finished up two veggie peelers and two pens. I have two more pens and a bottle stopper or two to finish up.

This is a freebie that came with some curly mango I bought, it was labeled autograph.







Amboyna Burl











Curly Koa

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 20, 2015)

That last pen is mystery wood. Maybe spalted pecan.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 20, 2015)

Sharp looking pieces each and every one! Where did you get your peeler hardware from? I've had a couple requests in the past.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 20, 2015)

@Schroedc Thanks so much! I picked them up at woodcraft.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 20, 2015)

Very nice pieces, George!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 20, 2015)

@Sprung Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 20, 2015)

George those are super cool presents. Which pen do I get. There are going to be some happy gift receivers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 20, 2015)

All are very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 21, 2015)

Your pens are very nice but I gotta say those veggie peelers are really cool. My wife has a birthday coming up shortly after the first if the year and I think she might be getting one of those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 21, 2015)

You guys just never quit......way nice !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone! 

@Final Strut I was gonna make them ice cream scoops LOL, but since they are veggitarians I am told they don't eat ice cream! I think I would rather not live my life without meat and dairy!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 21, 2015)

That 2nd peeler is really nice. 

I cannot make sense of your text/pictures they look out of whack on my computer at least (because the indexing is not correct). What is the wood on that second peeler? Love that stuff!


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 21, 2015)

@Kevin Sorry I labeled under the pics should have been on top to make it easier. That second peeler is Amboyna Burl. Thanks!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 21, 2015)

My wife loves that first peeler! Have to make a call on Woodcraft... Loved your selection of wood species for all of the items you made. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 21, 2015)

@Nature Man Thanks so much Chuck!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 21, 2015)

George I fixed it for you. I don't want to derail your thread but real quick look at the before and after and you can see that by putting the text for the images on their own line it looks much better in the post . . . 

BEFORE:


 


AFTER:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 21, 2015)

@Kevin Thanks! 

You know some times posting from your phone looks a lot different than in front of the box!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 21, 2015)

Woohoo! Sold my first two pieces today! Put a few things in my moms antique shop and sold a coffee scooper and a small bowl! Only about $60 worth of stuff but it's a start! Anyway she asked for another scooper. It's been a busy week of gift making!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 21, 2015)

Awesome sale is a good thing. Nice work sir. All items look great.


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 21, 2015)

@Chris S. Thank you sir! Don't worry I haven't fired anyone yet! It's only Monday though!!


----------

